# طريقة صنع حمض الكبريتيك



## مصنع الكيميائي (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يا اخون ابي طريقة مبسطه للحصول على حمض الكبريتيك 

مع العلم انه يتوفر لدي كبريت خام ولكن حمض الكبريتيك الان اصبح الحصول عليه شبه مستحيل وبأسعار مبالغ فيها نوعاً ما 

اتمنى ان اجد بينكم الاجابه الشافيه الكافيه وهل تصنيع حمض الكبريتيك يعتبر مكلف ولا لا ؟

(( الذي يتوفر لدي كبريت خام + عين كبريتيه  ))


مع خالص شكري وتقديري لكم جميعاً قراء واصحاب ردود


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (29 مايو 2009)

اي معلومه ياشباب حتى لو كانت بسيطه


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم تصنيع حامض الكبريتيك يتم بحرق الكبريت في افران خاصة ذات درجات حرارة عالية ليتحول الى غاز ثاني اكسيد الكبريت ثم يعاد حرق الغاز مع استخدام عامل مساعد فاناديوم بنتا اكسايد ليتحول الى ثالث اكسيد الكبريت وبعد ذلك يذاب في محلول حامض الكبريتيك المخفف ليتم رفع تركيزه الى التركيز المطلوب ويمكن ان يصل التركيز الى 105 % ويسمى في هذه الحالة اوليوم .
وهذه العمليات تحتاج الى معدات خاصة مكلفة جدا .


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (29 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي نبيل 

ممكن كم تكلفة المعدات التقريبيه لو تكرمت ؟؟؟

مع خالص شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
عذرا ليس لدي ارقام حقيقية للتكلفة حيث تعتمد التكلفة على الطاقة الانتاجية لهذا المصنع . وكم هي كمية الكبريت التي يمكن ان تستخدم كخط لانتاج الحامض . واذا كان هناك مصدر ضخم من الكبريت لديك فيمكن طرح عطاء لانشاء مصنع انتاج حامض الكبريتيك وبالتالي يمكن الحصول على ارقام حقيقية تبين التكلفة خاصة وان هناك دول مصنعة كثيرة مع اختلاف جودة المعدات .


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (30 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه ويبارك لك في عملك وولدك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (30 مايو 2009)

اخر سؤال لو تكرمت انا ابي اكتفاء ذاتي لي شخصي لمصنعي يعني الكمي بسيطه جداً بحدود 10 طن باليوم 

علما ان سعر طن الكبريت عندنا بثلاثين دولار 

لكن تم اغلاق مصنع سافكو الذي يعتبر اكبر منتج في الشرق الاوسط لحمض الكبريتيك وقفز سعر طن حمض الكبريتيك من 350 الى 1200 ريال وانا جديد بالسوق ولا لي عقود مع بقية المصانع المصنعه يعني مالي الا السوق السوده 

اما الي لهم عقود مع المصانع المصنعه يصرفون لهم الطن بحدود 800 ريال وعلى كذا لا استطيع المنافسه بينهم 


والله يوفقنا وياك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (30 مايو 2009)

اخي الفاضل 
صناعة حمض الكبريتيك من الصناعات المكلفة والتي تحتاج الي تجهيزات خاصة لا يتحملها افراد
بل يجب ان تكون شركات كما انه لا اعتقد بوجود وحدات لانتاج 10 طن باليوم
ولو لك قدرة تسويقية وتخزينية يمكن لك استيراد حامض راجع مصانع وهو لا يختلف عن الحامض البكر الا ان به عكارة بسيطة وسعره لن يتعدي 50 دولار للطن


----------



## اسلام البدوي (30 مايو 2009)

أخى الحبيب تصنيع حامض الكبريتيك يحتاج الى رأس مال كبيرفى البدايه ولكن تكلفة الأنتاج نفسها قليله جدا ..وهناك بعض المصانع الأوروبية تستغل بعض خطوات التفاعل فى توليد طاقة كهربائية عن طريق التوربينات البخارية ..واذا اردت اي استفسار اخر اسأل عنه وأنا مستعد للأجابة عن اي استفسار يخص الكيمياء فى المنتدى..بأذن الله


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (31 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه استاذ احمد ابو جلال 

لدي القدره على التخزين والتسويق ولكن المشكله عندنا في استيراد المواد الكيميائيه معقده جدا 


الاستاذ اسلام البدوي الله يبارك فيك ماتقصر ان شاء الله 

الشباب خلوني اصرف النظر عن الموضوع لكن لابد من مخرج لحمض الكبريتيك 


جاري البحث مره اخرى ولي عوده لكم ومعكم بأذن الله


----------



## REACTOR (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا على كم المعلومات الجميل من الاخ نبيل و الاخ مصنع و نبيل و اسلام

و للتعرف على مكونات المصنع اكثر اذهب الى هذا الموقع و يمكنك سؤالهم عن التكلفة للمعدات او المصنع كامل
http://www.sulphuric-acid.com


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (1 يونيو 2009)

الله يجزاك بالخير يا reactor

انا سألت البارح مدير مبيعات شركه عملاقه وقال لي 10 مليون 

وكلمة شخص اخر كان يبي يسوي المصنع وقال 100 مليون ونصها دعم من الحكومه و25 اقراض من البنوك و25 عليك انت يالمستثمر 

والمشكله ان الاخوين مبالغهم غير متقاربه واحد 10 مليون والثاني 100 مليون 

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمه الي قدمتها


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (6 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافيه 

الجديد بالموضوع يا اخوان وابي منكم رايكم 


كلمت احد الاخوان في مصر له اعلان في موقع اكافي عن تجهيز معامل ومختبرات 

فتكلمنا عن انتاج حمض الكبريتيك وقال ده سهل ومش حيكلفك 30 الف دولار اذا كانت طاقتك الانتاجيه 10 طن في اليوم 


وبسط الفكره جدا في راسي وقلت ماشي والتفاصيل قال ابعت لي ايميلك وحرسلك كل حاجه بالتفصيل ومن هالكلام 

وقال عموما الفكره حرق الكبريت الخام ودش ميه ينزل الغازات الصاعده وهو ده الحمض (( حسيت انه اسهل من شرب الميه  ))

فيا اخوان ابي مشورتكم هل الرجل ملم من كلامه وفاهم شغله ولا من جنبها 


(( علما يا اخواني اني مش مهندس وتخصصي بعيد كل البعد عن الكيمياء وكنت ايام الدراسه افشل طالب في المواد العلميه  ))


مع خالص شكري وتقديري لكم جميعاً


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم حامض الكبريتيك من المواد الشديدة التأكل للمعادن ولذلك المعدات الخاصة بالتصنيع تحتاج مواد خاصة لامكانية استمرار التصنيع والموضوع قطعا يكلف أكثر بكثير من هذا المبلغ لعمل المفاعلات والافران ووحدات رفع التركيز والمواد المساعدة والخزانات وصهاريج النقل وموظفين ومواد سلامة وغير ذلك الكثير فنحن لا نتحدث عن طريقة تحضير الحامض وانما عن تكلفة انشاء مصنع لانتاج الحامض .
والسلام عليكم


----------



## فهد نت (7 يونيو 2009)

اخوي.. صاحب مصنع الكيميائي

لو تكرمت عندي بعض الاسئلة بخصوص الكبريت...

1- سعر الطن 
2- امكانية تصديرة
3-دوائر بيعة 

وتقبل اطيب التحايا لك وللجميع


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (7 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي نبيل 

وبارك الله فيك على حرصك وزادك الله علماً

اخوي فهد 


سعر الكبريت على كلام مدير المبيعات في مصنع سافكو قرابة الثلاثين دولار 30 دولار 

الكبريت الروسي والعراقي المشراق وغيره اذكره بحدود 370 دولار 

اما بالسعوديه فمثل ماقلت لك على كلام الاخ يوسف النفيسي مدير المبيعات في سافكو انه يقول بشركة الخليج او شي من كذا سعر الطن بــ 30 دولار فقط (( اذا بغيت رقم جواله ممكن اوافيك فيه برساله خاصه ))


اما التصدير ماعندي والله عنه اي خبر لكن اتوقع انه سهل وهو نفس الشخص اتوقع يفيدك بخصوص التصدير وفيه شخص اخر كلمته بخصوص الاستيراد شغال مخلص جمركي بس فاهم بالامور هذي برضوه اذا تبي رقمه اوافيك فيه 


والله يوفقنا وياكم جميعاً


----------



## فهد نت (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم..

من فضلك ارسل رقم يوسف النفيسي وايميلك الشخصي .

مع التحية والتقدير


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (8 يونيو 2009)

تم ارسال رساله على الخاص وحياك الله ياغالي


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (8 يونيو 2009)

هل من احد لدية فكرة عن تصنيع مساحيق الغسيل العادى والاتوماتيل


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (8 يونيو 2009)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... الأدارة )​


----------



## فهد نت (8 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر .............


----------



## اسلام البدوي (8 يونيو 2009)

اخى الحبيب سوف أرسل لك فى المساء بعض المعلومات المفيدة فى هذا الموضوع .. معلومة ..الموضوع لن يدخل فى هذه الملايين التى تتحدث عنها ولكن أعتذر منك الأن لأن عندى عمل مهم وسوف ااوافيك بالجديد بعد عودتى بإذن الله..لاتقلق سأكون بجانبك إى ان تصنعه بإذن الله


----------



## فهد نت (8 يونيو 2009)

ابو زياد .. ارسلت لك على الخاص .. هل وصلك .. نتيجة الصادر عندي صفر !


----------



## فهد نت (8 يونيو 2009)

ننتظر منك الافادة يا اخ اسلام البدوي وبارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب


----------



## اسلام البدوي (9 يونيو 2009)

أخى الحبيب يصنع حامض الكبريتيك حاليا بطريقة تسمى طريقة التلامس ومعادلاتها كالتالى
Contact process
Sulfuric acid is produced from sulfur, oxygen and water via the contact process.
In the first step, sulfur is burned to produce sulfur dioxide.
S (s) + O2 (g) → SO2 (g) This is then oxidized to sulfur trioxide using oxygen in the presence of a vanadium(V) oxide catalyst.
2 SO2 + O2(g) → 2 SO3 (g) (in presence of V2O5) The sulfur trioxide is absorbed into 97-98% H2SO4 to form oleum (H2S2O7), also known as fuming sulfuric acid. The oleum is then diluted with water to form concentrated sulfuric acid.
H2SO4 (l) + SO3 → H2S2O7 (l) H2S2O7 (l) + H2O (l) → 2 H2SO4 (l) Note that directly dissolving SO3 in water is not practical due to the highly exothermic nature of the reaction between sulfur trioxide and water. The reaction forms a corrosive aerosol that is very difficult to separate, instead of a liquid.
SO3(g) + H2O (l) → H2SO4(l)​


*DILUTION OF OLEUM. *​​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]For latest information , free computer courses and high impact notes visit : www.citycollegiate.com[/FONT]​​*PREPARATION OF SO2*​​SO2 is obtained by burning sulphur or by heating iron pyrite (FeS2) in pyrite burner.
*S + O2 èSO2*
*4FeS2 + 11O2 è2Fe2O3 + 8SO2*​ ​*PURIFICATION OF SO2*​​SO2 contains a number of impurities such as dust particles, Arsenous oxide, vapours, sulphur etc. These impurities must be removed otherwise catalyst loses its efficiency (catalyst poisoning).
*DUST CHAMBER:*
SO2 is first passed through the dust chamber where steam is spread over the gas to remove dust particles, which settle down. Fe(OH)3 also sprayed over to remove oxides of Arsenic.
*WASHING TOWER:*
SO2 is then passed through a washing tower after cooling. Here it is sprayed by water to remove any other soluble impurities.
*DRYING TOWER:*
The gas is now dried by passing through drying tower where conc. H2SO4 (dehydrating agent) is sprayed. H2SO4 removes moisture from SO2.
*TYNDALL BOX (TEST BOX):*
Arsenic oxide is a poison for the catalyst. It is removed when the gas is passed over ferric hydroxide.
*As2O3 + 2Fe(OH)3 è 2FeAsO3 + 3H2O.*
In order to remove traces of As2O3, it is passed through a test box, where a strong beam of light is thrown against the gas. If there is no scattering of light in the box, it indicates that gas is free from As2O3.​ ​*OXIDATION OF SO2 TO SO3*​ 

*CONTACT TOWER:*
Oxidation of SO2 is carried out in contact tower where V2O5 is filled in different pipes. SO2 here reacts with air (O2) to produce SO3. Under above conditions 98% SO2 is converted into SO3.
*2SO2 + O2 è 2SO3 + 45Kcal*
*CONDITIONS NECESSARY FOR MAXIMUM YIELD OF SO3:*
Oxidation of SO2 is a reversible and exothermic process in which volume of product is less than the volumes of reactants. In order to obtain maximum amount of SO3, according to Le-Chatelier’s Principle following conditions are necessary.
*CONCENTRATION:*
Excess of O2.
*TEMPEATURE:*
A decrease in temperature favours reaction in forward direction. Optimum temperature for this process is 450oC to 500oC.
*PRESSURE:*
Since volumes of reactants are greater than the product (3:2), therefore, according to Le-Chatelier’s Principle a high pressure is favourable. Optimum pressure is about 1.5 to 1.7 atmosphere.
*USE OF CATALYST:*
At low temperature, rate of reaction decreases. To increase rate of reaction a catalyst vanadium pentaoxide (V2O5) is used.​



*ABSORPTION OF *​ 

*SO3 IN H2SO4*​

SO3 is not directly passed in water, because a dense fog of minute particles of H2SO4 is produced. It is therefore, dissolved in conc.H2SO4 to form pyrosulphuric acid (oleum).​ 
*SO3 + H2SO4 è H2S2O7 (OLEUM)*

*DILUTION OF OLEUM*




Oleum is now diluted with water to form H2SO4 of required 
concentration.
*2O è 2H2SOH2S2O7 + H4 *​*معذرة ياأخى إن كنت قد أرسلت اليك هذه المعلومة باللغة الأنجليزية لضيق الوقت لأنى أحضرتها لك من بعض المواقع وبعض المراجع التى لدى..وإذا كان هناك أي جزء غير مفهوم إسأل عنه وسوف أجيبك عنه بإذن الله ..*
*ملحوظة..لقد أدخلت على هذه الطريقة عدة تعديلات للأسف غير موضحة بالرسم ..وهذه التعديلات تؤدى بك إلى المستوى الأوروبى من حيث توفير الطاقة بل وأيضا تصدير الطاقة إلى المصانع المجاورة ..كإستثمار جانبى ..والله ياأخى أتمنى أن أكلمك أنت وإخوانك on line لتوضيح أى ثغرة ممكن تطرأ لديك فى هذه الصناعة الهامة التى يحتاجها وطننا العربى بشدة.. ونسألكم الدعاء*​
*بظاهر الغيب*
​


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (9 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي اسلام 

ممكن تخدمني وتعطيني رقم جوالك او ترسله على الخاص الله لا يهينك


----------



## ماجد النسر (8 يوليو 2009)

*شكر خاص*

شكر خاص للمنتدى على ما يقدمه للناس من معلومات قيمه والتى تساعد على رفع المستوى الفكرى للاعضاء والقراء اعزكم الله وحقق اهدافكم النبيله:20:


----------



## ماجد النسر (8 يوليو 2009)

ارجوا افادتى عن الماده التى يفرزها النحاس عند تعرضه لدرجة حراره عاليه


----------



## احمد البدوي يعقوب (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا أخواني المهندسين , أنا طالب سوداني بجامعة الجزيرة أعمل على بحث تخرج بخصوص إنتاج حمض الكبريتيك , باعتباره احد أهم المنتجات الكيميائية ومعيارا لقياس مدى التقدم الصناعي لاي دولة . أرجووووووووووووووووو منكم المساعده العاجلة إخوتي المهندسين . 
ولكم الشكر الجزيل .


----------



## bbtec (26 أكتوبر 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## abue tycer (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مراحل الانتاج هي :
تسخين الكبريت واذابته بدرجة خرارة 440 مئوية
افران حرق الكبريت وانتاج غاز ثاني اوكسيد الكبريت
ادخال غاز ثاني اوكسيد الكبريت الى المحولة ( convertor ) يتحول ثاني اوكسيد الكبريت بوجود تيار هوائي محسوب الكمية الى ثالث اوكسيد الكبريت بوجود عامل مساعد ( بنتا اوكسيد الفانديوم ) ويكون نسبته في مزيج الهواء 8 %.
يتم امتصاص غاز ثالث اوكسيد الكبريت من مزيج الهواء عنطريق مجموعة من اعمدة الامتصاص ( absorption tower ) والحصول على حامض بتركيز مححد تصميميا علما بان محلول الامتصاص هو حامض الكبريتيك المخفف
مع تحياتي


----------



## ابو روفيدا (27 أبريل 2015)

مشكور


----------

